# need some opinions



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

just would like some opinions on my new system

SONY CDX-MP30 CD/MP3 RECEIVER W/REMOTE
4 Pioneer 3-way 160 watt speakers
AUDIOBAHN ABP10 DUAL SUB BOX W/ 10" Audiobahn SUBS 1200 watts peak
LANZAR VIBRANT 255 AMP 1400 WATTS Peak
1600 WATT 20 Feet 4 Gauge Amp Wiring Kit 

this is really my first system i've ever had. I'm getting it installed as we speak and I was wondering about some opinions about it like how it will sound and just general input. I posted a threa early about this but I changed up a few things up in the system.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

your going to need a more powerful amplifier, but besides that it will sound great, well, I mean it is still going to sound great, but you are going to want more power going to your subs. and don't tell me you paid somebody to install your stereo system for you???


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

yeah i paid someone to install this, i have never installed any audio stuff before so why risk messing it up.
its 1400watt amp and each sub puts out 600watts a piece and put them together making it 1200watts


----------



## maximadave (May 5, 2002)

ask the place, "What if I'm not satisfied with the sound?" Can they do some upgrades for you so that you are satisfied


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

any opinions about the brands or if anyone has these any comments about them


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

You'll probally end up replacing the amp, see how you like it, Audiobahn is good for a low price but power hungry.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

yeah i kinda went cheap with the amp, i ran out of moneys.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

That's a descent set up for a starter.... in regards, to how it will sound, it depends on the set-up and to your ears.


----------

